# Cases with HDD shroud and disk cooling



## notb (Nov 27, 2016)

*Has anyone seen any serious test of HDD shroud impact on HDD temperature?*
I'm mostly interested in Fractal Design Define C - a case I'm considering at the moment.
I've never owned a case with a shroud* and I'm somehow skeptical. 

I know these cases are designed for modern gaming builds - with SSD as primary disks and HDDs for storage.
Sadly, the way I'll use this PC, HDDs will work a lot - often at 100% for hours.
I'll use 2 WD10EZEX (Blue), so a fairly cool model, but still...

*) I know the shroud is removable, but I'm afraid it would hurt the airflow above (it supposedly does in Corsair 400Q)


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 27, 2016)

Understand the Define C has a "power supply" shroud. It is not really a HDD shroud though a couple drives can fit inside the power supply shroud.

Note too this shroud does two things. First and foremost, it channels cool air through it for fantastic cooling. Then it also helps quiet the drives inside, though the entire case is great for noise suppression already.

Bottom line, if worried about cooling with that case, don't. In any situation, you can always add more fans and as a user of FD cases and FD fans, I highly recommend both for both cooling capability and quietness. While their cases are not exactly cheap, they are not budget busters either. And their fans are bargains, IMO, considering how quiet they are.

Granted, while I am no spring chicken and spent much of my life on or next to a military flightline (meaning my hearing is not that of an 18 year old), I am not deaf. But short of looking, the only way I can tell if my case fans are spinning is to put my ear up next to the case. And sometimes even then, I think it is more air movement I "feel" rather than the fan noise I "hear".


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 27, 2016)

Have a 120mm fan blowing over them which is how most cases are setup with HDD cages (the define being no different despite the shroud, you should be able to fit a 120mm fan to the front bottom blowing through the HDD's with the PSU exhausting out the back) and overall good airflow and you shouldn't have an issue with HDD heat even if they are running at full tilt for a long time, I'd personally go with WD blacks in that useage scenario but if you already have the blues then they should be fine.


----------



## notb (Nov 27, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Have a 120mm fan blowing over them which is how most cases are setup with HDD cages (the define being no different despite the shroud, you should be able to fit a 120mm fan to the front bottom blowing through the HDD's with the PSU exhausting out the back) and overall good airflow and you shouldn't have an issue with HDD heat even if they are running at full tilt for a long time, I'd personally go with WD blacks in that useage scenario but if you already have the blues then they should be fine.



I should definitely read a bit more about this... A lot has changed since I assembled my last PC. 
My current knowledge is that a PSU mounted at the bottom sucks air from beneath the case and pushes it out in the back. I don't really get how they could channel air in the shroud.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 27, 2016)

notb said:


> I should definitely read a bit more about this... A lot has changed since I assembled my last PC.
> My current knowledge is that a PSU mounted at the bottom sucks air from beneath the case and pushes it out in the back. I don't really get how they could channel air in the shroud.



As I mentioned a 120mm fan in the front of the case at the bottom will draw cool air in over the hdd's and whether your PSU draws air in from the top or bottom the air being drawn over the HDD's from the front will still pass out the rear where the PSU exhausts, I would think some of the define reviews out there will give you some idea as to the thermals of the case, but in all honesty I can't see any issues with what you want to do and this case.

http://techreport.com/review/30904/fractal-design-define-c-case-reviewed/3

A review here and you can check out the temperature of the various components including HDD's at full load


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 27, 2016)

notb said:


> My current knowledge is that a PSU mounted at the bottom sucks air from beneath the case and pushes it out in the back.


It depends on where that intake vent is. Do not assume it is directly under the PSU, or that there is no additional air for the drives in that chamber.


----------



## slozomby (Nov 28, 2016)

a shroud wont affect temps too much. you have to seriously mangle airflow to get hdd temps to the point where they're outside of "approved" operating temps.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 28, 2016)

slozomby said:


> a shroud wont affect temps too much. you have to seriously mangle airflow to get hdd temps to the point where they're outside of "approved" operating temps.


I agree but when looking at that PSU shroud in that particular Fractal Design case, it looks like there would be no air flow at all on any drive installed inside that thing except for a fan. I think a fan even spinning slowly would be more than enough. But if no fan, or the fan failed, those drives look like they would be stuck in a closed space with no air flow at all. I fear the PSU fan would not help if the intake vent for the PSU is directly under the PSU. The flow would directly from the outside, through the PSU and exhausted out the back of the case, missing the drives completely. So you would have to make sure there is another fan for the drives blowing across them too.


----------



## Vario (Nov 28, 2016)

You don't want your HDD too cold.
http://www.buildcomputers.net/hdd-temperature.html


> Drawing conclusions from the Google paper, smaller independent studies and tech forum users:
> 
> Hard Disk Temperature
> 
> ...



I have a fan blowing over my HDDs and the result is they usually sit around 28*C, I'd rather they be warmer but my case needs that fan.

Google did a study on their drives and found the ideal was 25*C to 40*C.


----------



## slozomby (Nov 28, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> I agree but when looking at that PSU shroud in that particular Fractal Design case, it looks like there would be no air flow at all on any drive installed inside that thing except for a fan. I think a fan even spinning slowly would be more than enough. But if no fan, or the fan failed, those drives look like they would be stuck in a closed space with no air flow at all. I fear the PSU fan would not help if the intake vent for the PSU is directly under the PSU. The flow would directly from the outside, through the PSU and exhausted out the back of the case, missing the drives completely. So you would have to make sure there is another fan for the drives blowing across them too.


theres a cover over the front of the drive shroud that can be removed for additional ventilation for the drive area.  allowing you to mount both a bottom fan and a front fan for that area. or just leave it open to vent heat into the main chamber.










skip to 1:10 to see the panel being removed.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 28, 2016)

slozomby said:


> allowing you to mount both a bottom fan and a front fan


That makes sense. Not sure I would put any drives in there without a fan in that front spot. It could probably spin at its lowest RPM (quietest speed) and still provide sufficient cooling.



Vario said:


> You don't want your HDD too cold.


While this is true, it is something "normal" users never need to worry about. When I studied electronics and we covered operating temperature ranges, the common term we used was "creature comfort". Consumer electronics typically are designed to operate in the same environment as you as a living "creature" are comfortable in.

Since humans tend to heat their homes and offices in the cold months and cool them in the hotter months, the "creature comfort" levels for the electronics are maintained as well.

Note that Seagate reports a operating temperature of 5° to 50°C (41° to 122°F) for most of their drives and up to 60°C (140°F) for their newer models. While many people let their homes drop in temperature overnight, most never let them get near freezing as that could risk water pipes freezing and toilet bowls and tanks cracking.

As long as your hard drive does not freeze, the motor lubricants will remain viscous enough to allow the motor to start spinning. And once it starts spinning, the operating temperature will quickly rise to acceptable levels.

So the only real issue for normal users is to keep the drive from overheating. In the off chance you don't have air conditioning and ambient (room) temperature is above 122°F, best to wait until the cool of night to use the computer. Otherwise, just make sure normal case air flow directs some (even just a little is typically fine) intake (ambient temperature) air over the drives and you should be okay.

Note the last line in my sig. When it comes to electronics and operating temperatures, heat is, by far, the bigger concern. This is true even with batteries. If your car battery freezes for example, the worst that can happen is the chemical reaction taking place inside slows down or even stops. Warm it up again and most often everything returns to normal with no ill effects (as long as the case did not crack). If your car battery overheats, it can explode, spew caustic acid in your face, and catch fire.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 28, 2016)

I wouldn't be to concerned about Hard Drive temps. They can take it.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 28, 2016)

I have had a WD Black 500GB tucked in behind a radiator with no airflow, under with the HDD under load and it was still well within acceptable temperatures. Given that experience I am inclined to believe it is pretty difficult to make HDD's overheat. I have also read that HDD's fail more when too cool.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 28, 2016)

This is the case I have and it HDDs are right behind these front fans. Also the from fans are removable from the front with mesh filters that you can clean and re install. HDDs can be inserted and removed from the front without even opening the case

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146080


----------

